
Deleted Twitter account, now someone else has access to updating my FB status - hyyypr
I delete my twitter account some time back, since I wasn't seeing the point of it as a regular internet user (ie. not releasing 'important stuff', still having love for traditional rss, not being fond of sharing my latest poop with the whole world, etc.).<p>Back when I had that account, my updates were linked to my facebook account. Now a new guy registered a twitter account with my old nickname, and <i>HIS</i> updates appear on <i>MY</i> facebook account.<p>I could probably delete the twitter app from my FB account, but that's not the point. The point is that although my account is suppressed, it is still somehow linked to my personnal FB account.<p>How lame is that ?
======
mcav
Twitter can't fix this, unless the FB application is _only_ using Twitter's
authentication system to ensure it's properly linked.

Facebook twitter apps can just scrape twitter for your most recent status
update -- if that's the case, they don't even need your twitter password to
get updates.

(I don't know how that twitter->facebook app works, but given your situation,
that's what I'd guess. So there isn't anything Twitter could do to stop it.)

~~~
mahmud
No need to scrape:
[http://twitter.com/<USERNAME>?format=json](http://twitter.com/<USERNAME>?format=json)

------
ivankirigin
I don't understand what is wrong with editing the application settings:
<http://www.facebook.com/editapps.php>

What magic did you expect to happen to make this right? Should twitter's
facebook app have disabled itself? I think that is correct behavior for
deactivating an account.

On a similar note, you could control the apps on twitter with this tool:
<http://twitter.com/account/connections> [unless you've given out your
password, then you need to change it]

~~~
hyyypr
Which I did, but the fact is that I didn't realize this before a stranger
updated my FB status, which could have had some consequences if it happened on
a "professional" FB account.

~~~
ivankirigin
If you had a professional facebook account, you would also have a better grip
over your profiles on other services. You would never abandon a username
associated with your online identity.

Much more important to professionals is the risk of phishing or breaking into
accounts.

------
anamax
This is a problem with the twitter api, which makes it easy to use twitter
screen names, which are not permanent, and not twitter user ids, which are
permanent.

~~~
hyyypr
This pretty much answers all other questions. It's not like I was using some
third party facebook app, afaik it's twitter's official FB app. And they
should definitly use some kind of UID.

------
pmjordan
I suspect the facebook app just subscribes to a bunch of giant search feeds
for all users and then dishes out any new messages. There's no authentication
involved in twitter searches so neither Facebook, nor the author of the FB
app, nor Twitter are to blame: you are. You should have deleted the app when
you deleted your twitter account.

------
steveklabnik
I switched twitter names a while back, and even if I un and re install the
app, it still won't update my facebook status.

I pretty much just gave up.

------
pierrefar
Did you contact Twitter? If yes what did they say?

~~~
hyyypr
I tried (not very hard) to report it. But wasn't able to find an contact
email.

~~~
bmickler
Well, I hope the new guy isn't "fond of sharing [his] latest poop with the
whole world..." Else, you'll be taking the credit for it on your FB page!

